# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Splashbacks behind gas stove

## totoblue

I am fitting a new 900mm stainless-steel gas stove and stainless-steel rangehood, to a kitchen wall which is currently bare (a timber stud frame covered with painted plasterboard - the old style with fibre in it, which looks like sisal). 
The distance from the rear of the stove to the rearmost burner is 150mm.  According to Energy Safe Victoria (ESV), the applicable standard AS5601 says that when that distance is less than 200mm, that the splashback must conform to AS 5601, Clause 5.12.1.2. 
Their "Domestic Cooker Clearances" information sheet no.25 says that "the fixing of 5 mm thick ceramic tiles to the surface" complies, and that glass or stainless steel splashbacks have to be backed with a "fire resistant material" that meets AS 5061. 
They have a list of fire-resistant boards (see below) that comply (according to their manufacturers) - however the list only includes obscure manufacturers. 
I was thinking of using HardiGlaze tile sheets, which are "a 150mm square tile pattern embossed into a hard-wearing high-gloss polyurethane coating over a 6mm sanded fibre cement board".  This product appeals to me because it is easy to install and has no grout to clean (and is presumably reasonably priced). 
According to the James Hardie enquiry line, they haven't tested *any* of their products for compliance to AS 5061. 
I also can't find any info on AS 5061 compliance on the CSR website.
It seems like this standard has been around for quite a few years, so I'm stunned that is so hard to come by info on products that comply, unless it truly is hard to make a product that complies. 
I guess I could use ceramic tiles but I'd prefer not to have grout to clean.
I could also increase the clearance to 200mm by putting a spacer behind the stove (e.g. fitting the benchtop around the rear of the stove.
I could use glass or stainless steel but a) materials are expensive and b) not confident of fitting glass myself (because of risk of breakage) so therefore added cost. 
In any case glass or stainless steel need a standard-compliant underlay.
What do the pro's use for underlay (which is known to comply with AS5061) behind glass or stainless steel? 
Is there a product  like HardiGlaze tile sheets, which is known to comply with AS5061? 
References:
The following links are to parts of the www.ogs.vic.gov.au web site.
Domestic Cooker Clearances    http://tinyurl.com/abrv8
Fire Resistant Board    http://tinyurl.com/ctcv3
Stainless Steel or Glass Feature Walls near Domestic Gas Cookers http://tinyurl.com/asv4e 
HardiGlaze tile sheets http://tinyurl.com/9rmtx
The above links to James Hardie website

----------


## arms

Is there a product like HardiGlaze tile sheets, which is known to comply with AS5061? 
NO

----------


## mic-d

You could use a big rectified tile like 600x300 or 330 and use silicone instead of grout, which is added as a bead along the previous tile at the time of installation.  If you get my drift.  I've done a couple of splashbacks like this recently and they look fab. 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## totoblue

> You could use a big rectified tile like 600x300 or 330

  Thanks that sounds like a good idea (having never heard of rectified tiles before  :Redface: ) 
Might also get a quote for glass and stainless steel. Might not be too bad a price since there is nothing on that wall right now and no holes required and not that big (only about 1.5m x 0.7m). 
Have you got any idea roughly how rectified tiles (probably plain white) would compare in price with glass or stainless steel? I'd probably pay for the glass to be fitted but do the other two myself.

----------


## mic-d

The rectified tile has virtually a square edge rather than the slightly rounded edge of standard tile.   Tiling will be much cheaper than glass or stainless but I don't have the exact cost comparison. 
Cheers
Michael

----------

